# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Спорт >  Биатлон

## Alex

*Дарья Домрачева выступила в Рождественской гонке звезд в Гельзенкирхене.*Организаторы распределили всех участников на 10 смешанных пар, причем Дарье Домрачевой предстоит выступить в дуэте с австрийским биатлонистом Домиником Ландертингером. Остальные мини-команды составили: Михаэль Грайс - Симоне Хаусвальд (Германия), Оксана Хвостенко - Андрей Дериземля (Украина), Кати Вильхельм (Германия) - Кристоф Зуманн (Австрия), Магдалена Гвиздон - Томаш Сикора (Польша), Ольга Зайцева - Максим Чудов (Россия), Ева Тофалви (Румыния) - Даниэль Граф (Германия), Мари Лор Брюне - Венсан Дефран (Франция), Лэнни Барнс - Джей Хаккинен (США), Сольвейг Рогстад - Тарье Боэ (Норвегия). Соревнования пройдут в два этапа — масс-старт и гонка преследования, которые разделит 45-минутный перерыв. Гонки проводятся в формате смешанной эстафеты, когда спортсмены после каждого круга сменяют друг друга. Обоим участникам команд предстоит пробежать по девять кругов (длина каждого — 1,2 км) и по восемь раз посетить огневой рубеж (8 патронов, промах — стометровый штрафной круг). Праздник биатлона прошел на футбольном стадионе клуба немецкой бундеслиги «Шальке-04», трибуны которого вмещают почти 62 тыс. зрителей и был заполнен полностью. 
Первое место занял дуэт Кати Вильхельм (Германия) - Кристоф Зуманн (Австрия), вторыми на финише были Оксана Хвостенко - Андрей Дериземля (Украина), тройку замкнули Мари Лор Брюне - Венсан Дефран (Франция), Дарья Домрачева  в дуэте с австрийским биатлонистом Домиником Ландертингером заняли 4 место. Дуэт Ольга Зайцева - Максим Чудов (Россия), которому прогнозировали победу, занял 7 место.  Дуэт Лэнни Барнс - Джей Хаккинен (США) единственный, кому удалось избежать промахов, занял 6 место.

----------


## Alexanderr

Может ей (Домрачевой) в 2010 году повезёт больше, чем в 2009 со стрельбой ...

Домрачева взяла бронзу в гонке на 15 км.

----------


## Akasey

*Дарья Домрачева выиграла спринтерскую гонку в Контиолахти*

Бронзовая призерка Олимпиады Дарья Домрачева одержала победу на этапе Кубка мира по биатлону в Контиолахти. Белоруска прошла дистанцию за 21 минуту и 17,5 секунды, не допустив при этом ни одного промаха.

Второе место заняла россиянка Ольга Зайцева, отставшая от Домрачевой на 8,4 секунды. Немка Кати Вильхельм показала третье время, проиграв белоруске 13,5 секунды.

Людмила Калинчик завершила спринт с 16-м результатом. Она допустила один промах и уступила Домрачевой 1 минуту и 14,2 секунды. Ольга Кудряшова также промазала однажды, но заняла лишь 45-е место. Ее отставание – 2 минуты и 21,6 секунд. Алла Толкач сделала два неточных выстрела, что позволило ей финишировать 54-й с отставанием в 2 минуты и 39,5 секунды. Ольга Назарова и Надежда Скардино на старт не вышли.

Следующим стартом этапа будет мужской спринт, который начнется в субботу в 15.15.

*Поздравляю товаристчи!!! Первое золото!*

----------


## Akasey

*Домрачева выиграла вторую гонку подряд в Контиолахти*

В Контиолахти на очередном этапе Кубка мира завершилась гонка преследования у биатлонисток.

Победу одержала Дарья Домрачева, которая выиграла вчера в спринтерской гонке. Белоруска допустила преодолела десятикилометровую дистанцию за 31 минуту и 32,6 секунды, допустив при этом один промах.

Второе место заняла немка Магдалена Нойнер. Она промазала трижды и отстала от Домрачевой на 12,1 секунды. Третья позиция осталась за еще одной немкой Симоной Хаусвальд, которая при одном неточном выстреле проиграла белоруске 18,1 секунды.

Людмила Калинчик с четырьмя (1+0+2+1) промахами на 25-м месте. Ольга Кудряшова (1+0+0+0) – на 33-м, Алла Толкач (0+1+2+0) – на 45-м.

*Во попёрло, жалко что в конце сезона.*

----------


## Akasey

*Домрачева заняла второе место в спринте на этапе Кубка мира в Осло*

В Осло на этапе Кубка мира завершилась спринтерская гонка у биатлонисток. Победу одержала немка Симона Хаусвальд. Она не допустила ни одного промаха и показала результат 20.42,4

Белоруска Дарья Домрачева также была точна на рубежах. Она отстала от Хаусвальд на 4,9 секунды. Третью ступеньку пьедестала заняла Анна Карин Олофссон-Зидек (0+0). Шведка уступила победительнице 14,4 секунды.

Свой лучший результат в карьере показала Людмила Калинчик (0+0). Она финишировала пятой, уступив Хаусвальд 39 секунд. Надежда Скардино (0+0) стала 27-й, Ольга Кудряшова (0+1) – 42-й, Алла Толкач (2+1) – 73-й. Ольга Назарова на старт не вышла.

*Мде...*

----------


## Akasey

*Домрачева вновь заняла второе место на этапе Кубка мира*

В Осло на этапе Кубка мира завершилась гонка преследования у биатлонисток. Как и в спринте, победу одержала немка Симона Хаусвальд. Она допустила 3 (2+0+0+1) промаха и прошла дистанцию за 32 минуты и 5,5 секунды.

Белоруска Дарья Домрачева вновь финишировала второй. Промахнувшись лишь однажды на последней стрельбе, она уступила Хаусвальд 5,4 секунды.

Людмила Калинчик сделала 3 (1+0+2+0) промаха и завершила гонку 15-й. Надежда Скардино отстрелялась точно, но финишировала лишь 24-й. Ольга Кудряшова также прошла гонку без промахов и показала 34-й результат.

*вот это попёрло...*

----------


## Banderlogen

Нягонь рулит! 
На позитиве она, видать.))

----------


## Lena Rubcova

Люблю биатлон, обидно, когда гонку отменяют из-за погодных условий. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Удобно ,хотя организаторы часто этим и пользуются, когда переносят начало на другое время - раннее или позднее, из-за усилившегося тумана, или еще каких причин.

----------

